# Did I just get a bad rating from a canceled ride?



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Last night I got a call, headed to the pickup, and on the way I got a text telling me the ride was for her boyfriend at the bus station and not her. I very politely texted back that I am not allowed to pick anyone up who is not the account holder, and cancelled the ride.

A few minutes later I look at my ratings screen, and my perfect 5-star rating is no more!

Can't imagine any other rider that night would have had a problem. Is a pax able to 1-star a driver under these circumstances?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

A rider can't rate a cancelled ride. Must have been a previous pax.

where did you read that you are not allowed to pick up anyone who is not the account holder?

To my knowledge, that is incorrect.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I've read it several times here, that TOS requires the account holder to be in the vehicle. Makes sense, being the account holder can prove they were nowhere near my area for the ride and not pay the bill.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I've read it several times here, that TOS requires the account holder to be in the vehicle. Makes sense, being the account holder can prove they were nowhere near my area for the ride and not pay the bill.


Rider terms of service or Driver terms of service?

I'm guessing Rider.

I ask because I'd like to look it up.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

If this is true, I've not been following. There's a local repair shop that sends Ubers to pick up their clients as a shuttle service while their car is being worked on. And I often get requests from boyfriends who want their girlfriends picked up. Oops!


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Scott Benedict said:


> If this is true, I've not been following. There's a local repair shop that sends Ubers to pick up their clients as a shuttle service while their car is being worked on. And I often get requests from boyfriends who want their girlfriends picked up. Oops!


I don't think its correct. It's probably just not explained clearly in the terms.

I've picked up many people that are not the account holder.

One time I took an account holder's baby sitter home. The baby sitter gave me specific instructions on which route to take. The next day I see that the account holder tried to have the fare readjusted due to an inefficient route. I emailed support stating that the account holder was sending home her baby sitter who specifically told me what route to take and the fare was readjusted back to it's original amount.

If I am only allowed to transport the account holder, I would have probably been told at that time.

Also, If you are only allowed to transport the account holder......

Does that mean they have to be the last one dropped off on a multiple destination trip?

It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

OK, I'll research it some more. But I think I'd rather not take rides like that anyway. No idea who the boyfriend actually is, makes it as dangerous as a street hail as well as possible disputes over authorization to use the account, stolen phones etc. If I'm picking up unknown people someone who was never even in my car can claim injury and it's my word against his.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Last night I got a call, headed to the pickup, and on the way I got a text telling me the ride was for her boyfriend at the bus station and not her. I very politely texted back that I am not allowed to pick anyone up who is not the account holder, and cancelled the ride.
> 
> A few minutes later I look at my ratings screen, and my perfect 5-star rating is no more!
> 
> Can't imagine any other rider that night would have had a problem. Is a pax able to 1-star a driver under these circumstances?


I have noticed a ratings hit - specifically the gap between rated rides and 5 star rides - after canceling a ride on several occasions.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've picked up call girls who had no ideas where the final destination was. They just go where John is. On app John's name shows I up.


----------



## PK-CHI (Apr 20, 2016)

LGC said:


> A rider can't rate a cancelled ride. Must have been a previous pax.
> 
> where did you read that you are not allowed to pick up anyone who is not the account holder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I just verified that cancelled rider can report to Uber. Had requested and cancelled after the driver accepted. Among other things there was stuff like driver asked for cash etc. I'll test with driver cancelling and see if passenger can still report. This just means Uber cares more about passengers than partners.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I just verified that cancelled rider can report to Uber. Had requested and cancelled after the driver accepted. Among other things there was stuff like driver asked for cash etc. I'll test with driver cancelling and see if passenger can still report. This just means Uber cares more about passengers than partners.


Can report but not rate, correct,


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Last night I got a call, headed to the pickup, and on the way I got a text telling me the ride was for her boyfriend at the bus station and not her. I very politely texted back that I am not allowed to pick anyone up who is not the account holder, and cancelled the ride.
> 
> A few minutes later I look at my ratings screen, and my perfect 5-star rating is no more!
> 
> Can't imagine any other rider that night would have had a problem. Is a pax able to 1-star a driver under these circumstances?


You can absolutely pick up in this situation. Person A can order a ride for person B. What isn't allowed is person A giving her account name and password to person B so that person B orders their own ride from person A's account.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Well one must always remember this is uber we are dealing with, at anytime they can mess with your ratings or whatever they want. They are crooked and do whatever they please. One cannot trust uncle uby, just sayin!!


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

They can definitely report it and it will show up under the Ratings / feedback / issues. But, To my knowledge they can't ding your ratings for it - that's not to say that uber won't ding your rating for it.


wk1102 said:


> Can report but not rate, correct,


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber10k said:


> Well one must always remember this is uber we are dealing with, at anytime they can mess with your ratings or whatever they want. They are crooked and do whatever they please. One cannot trust uncle uby, just sayin!!


And uncle uby also can "mistakenly" increase your rating. Once I saw perfect five star rating. I thought I was dreaming! Went away next time I checked it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> OK, I'll research it some more. But I think I'd rather not take rides like that anyway. No idea who the boyfriend actually is, makes it as dangerous as a street hail as well as possible disputes over authorization to use the account, stolen phones etc. If I'm picking up unknown people someone who was never even in my car can claim injury and it's my word against his.


Its already that way. Because AT MOST ONE of your pax is an account holder on the ride, the rest are just unknowns that they brought along.


----------

